# Unknown Android tablet



## Darkfleet (Jul 9, 2012)

Hey guys. I was wondering if anyone could help me identify this tablet: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/200784213134

I was wondering if there are any tools that can give device info, and like manufacturer/brand and model? Because I obviously want to root this thing!!

Anyway, hope some guys can help me here


----------



## mg2195 (Apr 12, 2012)

I can't really help you...but I wouldnt get it...doesn't seem like its worth it...but then again it is pretty cheap...I just say its not worth it cause it has less ram then the vivid (1/2 the ram actually) and lower display resolution...but I guess its good for the price the more I think about it...I got mixed feelings about it..

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Darkfleet (Jul 9, 2012)

My mate got one and it's actually quite nice, works a charm


----------



## rignfool (Apr 16, 2012)

I would try superoneclick or z4root depending on Android version...

Sent from my HTC Holiday using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xJU1C3x (Jul 6, 2012)

The strange thing is, it looks kinda like the Kindle Fire....but clearly isn't.....I don't normally trust Un-branded devices.....but, if you've seen it run personally and approve of its performance, then I'd say "go ahead"....My advice: DEFINITELY get the TF Card for it, because 4GB is NEVER enough, LOL......


----------



## Darkfleet (Jul 9, 2012)

A tf card is just a microsd hey?

http://dicksmith.com.au/product/XG4968/


----------



## mg2195 (Apr 12, 2012)

Darkfleet said:


> A tf card is just a microsd hey?
> 
> http://dicksmith.com.au/product/XG4968/


DO NIT BUY THE ONE YOU LINKED!!! $70 is way over priced for a 16gb micro sd...you can get a class 10 (fastest wrote speed) 16gb micro ad fow around $25...I've gotten one for as low as $15 on sale one time too!

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mg2195 (Apr 12, 2012)

Cause it won't let me modify my previous post...

Here is a $15 SanDisk class 10 16gb micro SD card http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B007XZL7PC/ref=mp_sim_p_dp_2?pi=SL500_SX125&qid=1347400849&sr=1-2

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cor–master (Jul 21, 2012)

Modify is broken on xda right now. Anyway I grabbed a 32 gig class 4 off amazon for $20, and its working great

Sent from my HTC Vivid using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Darkfleet (Jul 9, 2012)

Maybe I should look online for cards haha.. Can someone find me a good one on ebay??? XD I'm too lazy to look myself. And just to clarify, tf cards are the same as microsd cards??


----------



## Waitwutmyname (Sep 26, 2012)

Darkfleet said:


> Maybe I should look online for cards haha.. Can someone find me a good one on ebay??? XD I'm too lazy to look myself. And just to clarify, tf cards are the same as microsd cards??


Here ya go full speed class 10 waterproof and all.
http://www.amazon.com/SanDisk-microSDHC-Memory-Adapter-SDSDQUA-032G-U46A/dp/B007XZM6VG/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1348190963&sr=8-4&keywords=micro+sd+32gb


----------



## Darkfleet (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks but don't worry. Just picked a 16gb class 10 up last week


----------

